# poops in his wheel?



## 89supra884 (Feb 21, 2011)

well i have had porkchopfor about a week now he does poop a a little in the beeding, but his number one place to go is when heis running in his wheel at night. i wake up everymorning before wrk and have to clean his wheel. i dont mind cleaning his wheel at all, i lovethe little guy but im just making sure this normal and is mine the only one that does this lol.

thankyou

billy


----------



## wheeluh_boy (Feb 1, 2011)

totally normal. just a part of being a hedgehog owner.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

yup. absolutely normal.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Somehow 'normal' is such an understatement. I would rush Snarf to the vet if he ever had a clean wheel! After I picked myself up off the floor after fainting. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very normal :lol: an easy to clean wheel makes it alot easier on you.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Yup. They tend to "lighten the load" while they run. :lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Remember those paint spinners you made "art" on when you were little? They looked like record players, you put your paper on it, turned it on and dripped paint only to marvel at the beautiful patterns made?

That's what wheels are to hogs, only they use poop instead of paint.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

My Juju only poops on his wheel or on me. It must be love?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> Remember those paint spinners you made "art" on when you were little? They looked like record players, you put your paper on it, turned it on and dripped paint only to marvel at the beautiful patterns made?
> 
> That's what wheels are to hogs, only they use poop instead of paint.


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

MoonBean said:


> My Juju only poops on his wheel or on me. It must be love?


 :lol: Snarf has never pooped on me. He always uses his litterpan so, when he pooped on the floor once, I put a litterpan down in the same spot (I even put some 'used' litter & poop in it).

He now poops right beside it.

If I move it...he poops right beside it.

:roll:


----------



## 89supra884 (Feb 21, 2011)

abrowndog said:


> Remember those paint spinners you made "art" on when you were little? They looked like record players, you put your paper on it, turned it on and dripped paint only to marvel at the beautiful patterns made?
> 
> That's what wheels are to hogs, only they use poop instead of paint.


Lol that's hilaroius it totally does  thankyou all for the help


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

abrowndog said:


> Remember those paint spinners you made "art" on when you were little? They looked like record players, you put your paper on it, turned it on and dripped paint only to marvel at the beautiful patterns made?
> 
> *That's what wheels are to hogs, only they use poop instead of paint.*


THIS


----------

